# NYC cost of living



## rL428 (Apr 4, 2005)

I don't really know a lot about NYC, all I see are apartments everywhere in the metro area, but what are the surrounding areas like? Does the high-cost of living only apply to the metro area?


----------



## IchO (Oct 4, 2004)

yup.


----------



## lokinyc (Sep 17, 2002)

the Northeast in general is more expensive than other parts of the country. Connecticut and New Jersey in particular have very high taxes.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

But NYC incomes are also much higher than the average for the whole USA I would imagine?


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

New York incomes are very high. Teachers and cops (in the suburbs at least) make about $100,000 at the top end of their pay scale. 

Also, bear in mind that although it's extremely expensive to buy property in New York, more than half of the rental units in New York City have rent controls and rent at prices far below FMV. It is very hard though to get one of these units, as people keep them for life.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

MikeHunt said:


> more than half of the rental units in New York City have rent controls and rent at prices far below FMV. It is very hard though to get one of these units, as people keep them for life.


How socialist  What happened to the land of the free and the home of the brave?


----------



## George W. Bush (Mar 18, 2005)

MikeHunt said:


> New York incomes are very high. Teachers and cops (in the suburbs at least) make about $100,000 at the top end of their pay scale.


WTF? A regular cop earns 100 k???


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

George W. Bush said:


> WTF? A regular cop earns 100 k???


In the suburbs, yes... 

A recent news report stated that 80% of the cops in Bergen County, NJ earn over $100,000 per year. That's part of the reason why suburban property taxes are so absurdly sky high.


----------



## George W. Bush (Mar 18, 2005)

MikeHunt said:


> George W. Bush said:
> 
> 
> > WTF? A regular cop earns 100 k???
> ...


You mean taxes are sky high because the county needs all the money it can get to pay cops and teachers such exorbitant salaries? Or did you mean it the other way around?


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

George W. Bush said:


> You mean taxes are sky high because the county needs all the money it can get to pay cops and teachers such exorbitant salaries? Or did you mean it the other way around?


I mean the former. But the taxes are assessed by the towns, and they pay these ridiculous salaries. Teachers deserve the money; cops in crime free suburbs do not.


----------



## George W. Bush (Mar 18, 2005)

MikeHunt said:


> I mean the former. But the taxes are assessed by the towns, and they pay these ridiculous salaries. Teachers deserve the money; cops in crime free suburbs do not.


God, I do not even want to know what their superiors are earning. Guess I made the wrong job decision.


----------



## Mr Man (Sep 11, 2002)

Jonesy55 said:


> How socialist  What happened to the land of the free and the home of the brave?


NY needs to stop limiting development.


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

Jonesy55 said:


> How socialist  What happened to the land of the free and the home of the brave?


New York City government is about as socialist as Continental Europe. In that regard, a friend from Rome (who also lived in London) complained that he paid more income tax when living in NYC than he did when living in the UK. He paid about the same as a NY resident as he did when living in Rome.


----------



## LA1 (Sep 12, 2002)

lokinyc said:


> the Northeast in general is more expensive than other parts of the country. Connecticut and New Jersey in particular have very high taxes.


I wouldnt say that. The West Coast from San Diego to Seattle is just as expensive, if not more.


----------



## LA1 (Sep 12, 2002)

MikeHunt said:


> New York incomes are very high. Teachers and cops (in the suburbs at least) make about $100,000 at the top end of their pay scale.
> 
> Also, bear in mind that although it's extremely expensive to buy property in New York, more than half of the rental units in New York City have rent controls and rent at prices far below FMV. It is very hard though to get one of these units, as people keep them for life.


More Bs from this loser. NYC per capita income is very low, barely above LA or Chicago. Places like SF are far, far, higher than NYC. You are the KING of BS about NYC. The KING.


----------



## crawford (Dec 9, 2003)

LA1 said:


> I wouldnt say that. The West Coast from San Diego to Seattle is just as expensive, if not more.


:runaway: 

Source please? Property tax rates are much lower everywhere on the West Coast.


----------



## crawford (Dec 9, 2003)

LA1 said:


> More Bs from this loser. NYC per capita income is very low, barely above LA or Chicago. Places like SF are far, far, higher than NYC. You are the KING of BS about NYC. The KING.


Apparently he's Nostradamus compared to your delusional rantings. 

You compare the per capita income of a small town with a metropolis of over eight million? Manhattan alone has twice the population and is much, much richer and more expensive than SF.


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

LA1 said:


> More Bs from this loser. NYC per capita income is very low, barely above LA or Chicago. Places like SF are far, far, higher than NYC. You are the KING of BS about NYC. The KING.



Hi... It's the retarded dickhead!


----------



## LA1 (Sep 12, 2002)

crawford said:


> :runaway:
> 
> Source please? Property tax rates are much lower everywhere on the West Coast.


Im talking about median home price for metro areas. Philly and Baltimore metros aren't that expensive, where has every metro area on the Pacific is.


----------



## LA1 (Sep 12, 2002)

crawford said:


> Apparently he's Nostradamus compared to your delusional rantings.
> 
> You compare the per capita income of a small town with a metropolis of over eight million? Manhattan alone has twice the population and is much, much richer and more expensive than SF.


Then you must be stupid as he is. He said NYC incomes are high. The census numbers kill that notion. What is the per capita in NYC? $36-38,000? You got me, those are very high income figures. :weirdo:


----------



## LA1 (Sep 12, 2002)

MikeHunt said:


> Hi... It's the retarded dickhead!


BTW, LL, you are still the laughingstock of the SP forum for your insane claims about NY real estate numbers. Someone a few weeks posted ads from craigslist.org featuring apartments in NY, and there were countless affordable apartments in Brooklyn, Queens, etc.


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

crawford said:


> :runaway:
> 
> Source please? Property tax rates are much lower everywhere on the West Coast.


That's my understanding also.

Here's an example. New Rochelle has nice areas and horrible ones. Its school district is terrible, and yet the taxes are high.









MLS# 2501712 List Price $839,000 Status Active 
Rooms 9 Year Built 1947 Style Colonial 
Bed 4 Est SqFt 2250 Acreage 0.32 
Baths 2.1 Garage 2 Car Garage, Driveway 
Levels 2 Basement full unfinished,laundry & utilities 

County Westchester City/Town New Rochelle Post Office Scarsdale 
School District New Rochelle High School New Rochelle Elementary School Davis 
*Taxes $16,165 * 










MLS# 2503141 List Price $1,350,000 
Rooms 8 Year Built 1969 Style Colonial 
Bed 4 Est SqFt 2800 Acreage 0.27 
Baths 2.1 Garage 2 Car Garage 
Levels 2 Basement full basement to backyard 

Community Information 
County Westchester City/Town New Rochelle Post Office New Rochelle 
School District New Rochelle High School New Rochelle Elementary School Ward 
*Taxes $18,449 * 










MLS# 2511478 List Price $1,099,000 
Rooms 8 Year Built 1951 Style Raised Ranch 
Bed 3 Est SqFt 2400 Acreage 0.63 
Baths 2.1 Garage 2 Car Garage 
Levels 2 Basement Divided Storage Rooms, Wood Shop 

Community Information 
County Westchester City/Town New Rochelle Post Office New Rochelle 
School District New Rochelle High School New Rochelle Elementary School Ward 
*Taxes $16,314 * 

Eastchester also is a middle class (formerly blue collar town) with extremely mediocre schools, yet the taxes are high:










Sought after Green Knolls. Large level & private rear yard with dining terrace, newer landscaping. Spacious, sunny & lovingly maintained by original owners. 12'x16' kit, new powder rm fixtures, all new windows. Excellent storage, 3-zone hot water heating 

MLS# 2508639 List Price $709,000 
Rooms 6 Year Built 1971 Style Colonial 
Bed 3 Est SqFt 1500 Acreage 0.14 
Baths 1.1 Garage 1 Car Garage, Att-Garage 
Levels 2 Basement 17'X20' FAM RM, OFC, LNDRY 

Community Information 
County Westchester City/Town Eastchester Post Office Scarsdale 
School District Eastchester High School Eastchester Elementary School Greenvale 

*Taxes $12,992 * 

By contrast, Bronxville is a very upscale town with outstanding schools, and the taxes for an average house are higher:










Classic Colonial with a victorian flair. Perfect home for a transition to suburban life. Sun filled all day long. Entrance hall opens into a spacious Living Room with a stunning fireplace and a picturesque windowseat. Gourmet kitchen is a dream. The sunroom is a perfect home office. The second floor has three family size bedrooms, laundry room and a new bath. The third floor has two bedrooms and a full bath. The basement is ready for the kids. Great location. You can move right in. 


MLS# 2508845 List Price $1,495,000 Status Active 
Rooms 9 Year Built 1906 Style Colonial 
Bed 5 Est SqFt 2700 Acreage 0.17 
Baths 2.0 Garage 2 Car Garage 
Levels 3 Basement Full, Plenty of room to play, new built -ins 

Community Information 
School District Bronxville High School Bronxville Elementary School Bronxville 
*Taxes $17,456 * 

The same holds true for Scarsdale:










Pristine contemporary expanded ranch. Nothing to do. Just painted. Beautifully landscaped .35 acre lot backs on wooded Village land, affording privacy and view. 

MLS# 2504264 List Price $2,095,000 
Rooms 11 Year Built 1967 Style Ranch 
Bed 6 Est SqFt 4216 Acreage 0.35 
Baths 3.1 Garage 2 Car Garage, Att-Garage 
Levels 3 Basement Sunny,spacious, Walk out. Perfect in-law or office. 

Community Information 
County Westchester City/Town Scarsdale Post Office Scarsdale 
School District Scarsdale High School Scarsdale Elementary School Quaker Ridge 
*Taxes $31,603 * 

For nicer homes in Scarsdale, the taxes are outrageous:









FABULOUS TERRACE AND GARDEN. GUEST HOUSE TOTALLY NEW W/BDRM, WET BAR KIT & BATH.BEAUTIFUL POOL AND PERGOLA. HEATED & CENTRALLY AIR CONDITIONED POOL CHANGING ROOM. TAXES REFLECT STAR EXEMPTION. GLAMOROUS AND OP 


MLS# 2506095 List Price $4,795,000 
Rooms 10 Year Built 2002 Style Colonial 
Bed 5 Est SqFt 6531 Acreage 1.2 
Baths 4.1 Garage 2 Car Garage, Att-Garage 
Levels 2 Basement PLAYRM:STORAGE:UTILITIES 

Special Features 
Alarm System Eat in Kitch Fenced Yard 
Fireplace Guest Cott/Care Taker Cott Pool 
Powder Room Sprklr Sys Lawn View 
Walk-In-Closets Vaulted/Cathedral Ceilings High Ceilings 
Community Information 
County Westchester City/Town Scarsdale Post Office Scarsdale 
School District Scarsdale High School Scarsdale Elementary School Heathcote 
*Taxes $97,280*

Other Westchester towns, like Rye, are the same:










Rye, NY 10580

Single Family Home
$6,500,000
*Taxes: $92,412*
6 Bedroom(s)
7 Full Bath(s), 2 Half Bath(s)
6,985 Square Feet
MLS Number: 2508652 
Elementary school: Milton
Middle school: Rye
Lot acreage is: 1.0860


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

crawford said:


> Apparently he's Nostradamus compared to your delusional rantings.
> 
> You compare the per capita income of a small town with a metropolis of over eight million? Manhattan alone has twice the population and is much, much richer and more expensive than SF.


This LA guy is a moron and is rude. He's not worth addressing.


----------



## LA1 (Sep 12, 2002)

I'm rude because I don't buy your BS of New York real estate? What a joke.
You can't show me a house in Greenwich CT of 10 million and try to sell of a notion that the house represents the whole damn town, which you have done in the past.


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

LA1 said:


> I'm rude because I don't buy your BS of New York real estate? What a joke.
> You can't show me a house in Greenwich CT of 10 million and try to sell of a notion that the house represents the whole damn town, which you have done in the past.


You are rude, and I would also guess that you're an unsuccessful moron. You're not from NY, and yet pretend to be an expert on NY real estate. I am an extremely civil person and do not initiate rude comments. However, if you'd like to take your gloves off, fine by me....


----------



## Latin l0cO (Nov 8, 2004)

With about 200,000 you could buy a a nice suburban house in Texas, Arizona, and Florida. In New Yprk's metropolitan area, you won't go anywhere with that price. A on leveled house alone would start at 250,000. A Bi level ranges from 350k to 500k.


----------



## Third of a kind (Jun 20, 2004)

LA1 said:


> More Bs from this loser. NYC per capita income is very low, barely above LA or Chicago. Places like SF are far, far, higher than NYC. You are the KING of BS about NYC. The KING.


Really a dumb statement

I'm very familar with the area's that Mikehunt is talking about

I'm studying to be a teacher I'm debating whether I should enter Nyc teaching fellows or Get a job teaching in westchester which would be easier because I went to different high schools up here.

Bronxville is incredibly upscale, very high taxes...But I think you get what you pay for because some of those homes are really beautiful in how grand they are...I've always liked the Red Brick Tudor Apartment Buildings in Gramatan Hills in Yonkers which border bronxville and some of the similar buildings in Fleetwood in Mt vernon

well, one day I hope i'll be able to afford to live there (esp in gramatan hills)..but for now I have to do what I can


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

Third of a kind said:


> Really a dumb statement
> 
> I'm very familar with the area's that Mikehunt is talking about
> 
> ...


Rockland is the best place to get a teaching job bec. the pay is high and yet you can live in Orange County which is WAY cheaper than Westchester. The drawback is that you're far from the City in OC. Good luck with your job search. Where did you go to HS? I went to Iona Prep.


----------



## Third of a kind (Jun 20, 2004)

MikeHunt said:


> Rockland is the best place to get a teaching job bec. the pay is high and yet you can live in Orange County which is WAY cheaper than Westchester. The drawback is that you're far from the City in OC. Good luck with your job search. Where did you go to HS? I went to Iona Prep.


I went to HS in White Plains, Irvington, and Southern Westchester Boces

I dunno about OC, they are really developing the area, especially along the border between rockland...yeah it is cheap up there..but damn I dunno if I could do it!


----------



## LA1 (Sep 12, 2002)

Third of a kind said:


> Really a dumb statement
> 
> I'm very familar with the area's that Mikehunt is talking about
> 
> ...


I don't care if a NYC suburb is wealthy. Every city has that, and the BAY AREA craps all over NYC metro in terms of being more expensive. Hunt said NYC incomes are high. BULLSHIT. Per capita income for the city of New York is average at best, and $36,000 is nothing to brag about.


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

LA1 said:


> I don't care if a NYC suburb is wealthy. Every city has that, and the BAY AREA craps all over NYC metro in terms of being more expensive. Hunt said NYC incomes are high. BULLSHIT. Per capita income for the city of New York is average at best, and $36,000 is nothing to brag about.



Rude moron: Eastchester and New Rochelle are not rich towns... They're average, and yet the prices are skyhigh compared to the rest of the US. Scarsdale is rich.


----------



## LA1 (Sep 12, 2002)

Unbelievable. It has nothing to do with NYC suburbs. 80% of costal California is the same way, big deal. Funny how you try to change the subject from your quote of "NYC has high income" when there is actual PROOF from the census that NYC does NOT. Its average at best. I have no idea why you bring in suburbs of NYC to support your arguement about income for the city.
This is what you did at SP, and that is why you are still a joke over there. You


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

LA1 said:


> Unbelievable. It has nothing to do with NYC suburbs. 80% of costal California is the same way, big deal. Funny how you try to change the subject from your quote of "NYC has high income" when there is actual PROOF from the census that NYC does NOT. Its average at best. I have no idea why you bring in suburbs of NYC to support your arguement about income for the city.
> This is what you did at SP, and that is why you are still a joke over there. You


You really don't warrant a response, you ignorant, belligerent fool! Moreover, I really don't care what a handful of jackasses from SSP think, as they were from California and Chicago, never lived in NY and yet claimed to be experts on NY real estate (like you)!


----------



## LA1 (Sep 12, 2002)

I go by the census jackass. Concrete proof that a couple million poor people do live in NYC and get by. Always has been, always will be. Again, someone posted listings off a website that showed countless affordable apartments in Brookyln and Queens, the Bronx. Affordable for even here in Chicago.


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

LA1 said:


> I go by the census jackass. Concrete proof that a couple million poor people do live in NYC and get by. Always has been, always will be. Again, someone posted listings off a website that showed countless affordable apartments in Brookyln and Queens, the Bronx. Affordable for even here in Chicago.



There are millions of rent controlled apartments in NYC you stupid Midwestern hick. That's how poor people live here. These apartments are impossible to get, however. Quit pretending to know about something about which you know nothing. You might know about the dingy western and southern burbs of Chicago, but your ignorance about NY is blatant.

PS: Your fixation on NY real estate is bizarre, as you do not live here. Then again, you are an idle, brain dead hick.


----------



## LA1 (Sep 12, 2002)

Im a hick? I live off the Magnificent Mile you retard. 
The median home price for my zip code is 1.4 million, the highest for a city zip code in the nation. I have seen parts of Queens and Brooklyn that make south Chicago look nice. So have fun in your crappy apartment in your disgusting rat infested neighborhood. 

I only comment on your stupid responses because you spew alot of Bullshit how expensive NYC is. Craigslist.org has affordable apartments for NYC, and they aren't rent controlled. The fact is, you said incomes in NYC are high, and the census is proof they are not.


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

LA1 said:


> Im a hick? I live off the Magnificent Mile you retard.
> The median home price for my zip code is 1.4 million, the highest for a city zip code in the nation. I have seen parts of Queens and Brooklyn that make south Chicago look nice. So have fun in your crappy apartment in your disgusting rat infested neighborhood.
> 
> I only comment on your stupid responses because you spew alot of Bullshit how expensive NYC is. Craigslist.org has affordable apartments for NYC, and they aren't rent controlled. The fact is, you said incomes in NYC are high, and the census is proof they are not.


The Mag Mile means crap. They are tons of shit apartments for $200k right off of it. If you think that Chicago is more expensive than the Upper East Side of Manhattan, you are more retarded than I thought.

Case in point, farmboy:










Property Information 


$216,900


211 E. Ohio
Chicago, Illinois 60611 


Bedrooms: 1 
Full Bathrooms: 1 
Condominium Unit 
ID#: 1059024 
Located in Near North Side 



Description 

Rarely available - great value at the grand-ohio! Spacious, beautifully maint'd 1br condo feat: 6 years old eat-in kit w/pass thru,beaut tile flrs in entry,kit & bth, lrg closets, handsome built-in & gracious lifestyle. Pet friendly. Rental prkg for $225mthly. Asmts incl cable tv, spa health club w/ indoor pool, cardio & weight rms, sauna, steam & much more! 


Features 

1 Car Attached Garage 
Slab Foundation 

Living room: 20x15 
Kitchen: 12x09 

Master bedroom: 20x11 

A similar apartment off of 5th, Park or CPW would cost at least $900k.

Furthermore, jackass, there are loads of hicks from Chicago who grew up in Iowa, Indiana, etc. You, quite clearly, are one of them.

PS: Braindead, farmboy -- I live in Scarsdale... Look that up on Craigslist!


----------



## qwerty1324 (Jun 6, 2003)

LondonLawyer anyone. Can't handle yourself on the Internet. Banned a familiar term?

LOLOL.


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

qwerty1324 said:


> LondonLawyer anyone. Can't handle yourself on the Internet. Banned a familiar term?
> 
> LOLOL.


As I noted, I am extremely civil and do not initiate rude comments. This pathetic psycho did, and I responded.


----------



## Third of a kind (Jun 20, 2004)

LA1 said:


> I don't care if a NYC suburb is wealthy. Every city has that, and the BAY AREA craps all over NYC metro in terms of being more expensive. Hunt said NYC incomes are high. BULLSHIT. Per capita income for the city of New York is average at best, and $36,000 is nothing to brag about.


why are you being so aggresive calm down man...no one is braggin about anything duke

it has nothing to do with whether the suburb is wealthy or not
In parts of the city. Incomes greatly contrast on Broadway, 5th avenue, Riverdale ave, Boston Rd...but this is like anywhere else in the country

there are very high incomes in the area and very low ones, just like any other area. I don't like to delve into my buisness but I grew up in a household of 4 people where the main income was around 20k per year, but its not like we were living in poverty.


LA1 I don't know if your really reading carefully when you browse craigslist, but there are a ton of Rent controlled apartments listed (some days it varies), I don't think chicago is richer than the upper east side, not by far (but then again I don't know i've never been to chicago although I have made plans to visit in the fall). I go to school on the upper east side and some of those buildings are like wow...thats another dream of mine to live off around 81st and Park...maybe I dream too much...I digress

the reason that mike brought up places like scarsdale is because the incomes are very similar to ones you would find on the upper east side. Historically people from the upper east side had built homes in scarsdale and bronxville which is one of the main reasons both of the towns have such a wealth of Tudor revival styled housing

I know your looking at the census, but how does that compare to people who are lifelong residents of the area and can tell you things about the demographics from there own perspectives and experiences?


----------



## LA1 (Sep 12, 2002)

Sigh. Unlike you, I can get a real source, instead of putting 1 damn listing from your boring, worthless NYC suburbs. BTW, lunatic, I was born and raised in the wealthiest county in the country. Fairfax, VA. Scarsdale....isn that the place everyone makes fun of because there is nothing to do?

From Forbes:


Home Improvement 
The Most Expensive ZIP Codes 
Betsy Schiffman 


Click here for slide show.

In many parts of the U.S., the old real estate axiom "location, location, location" could also be "ZIP code, ZIP code, ZIP code." 

When they were first introduced by the U.S. Postal Service in 1963, ZIP codes were intended to make mail delivery faster and more effective. ZIP codes, an aptly coined acronym for zoning improvement plans quickly developed a different sociological meaning that its creators may never have imagined. Because they often broke down cities and towns along geographical fault lines that separated one neighborhood from another, they became instant delineators of wealth and status. 

Today there are tens of thousands of ZIP codes across the country. Some have become fashionable, while others have been relegated to the perimeters of prestige--or even further down the property pecking order. 

Living within a desirable ZIP has its advantages, but it also has some drawbacks; property taxes tend to be higher, and residents usually become targets for every cold-caller and mass-mailer in the country. 

Yet when we set out to determine the ten most expensive ZIP codes in the country, we were surprised to learn that many of the most famous and most fashionable ZIPs didn't come close to making the list. To compile the list, we used median home prices for 2002, the last full year for which numbers exist, and interviewed dozens of local real estate agents, boards of Realtors and multiple-listing service providers, as well as third-party data providers (DataQuick Information Systems of La Jolla, Calif.). 

What ZIPs failed to make the cut? Beverly Hills, 90210, for example. Thanks to the popular TV show of the same name, this is possibly the most famous ZIP code in the country, with a median home price of $1.042 million in 2002, but not pricey enough to make it even within our top 15. (Although, given the fact that the 2002 U.S. median home price was just $158,300, the movie producers and celebrities who call it home aren't exactly on food stamps.) 

The reason that Beverly Hills doesn't rank, of course, is that even though it may contain some of the world's most expensive properties, many homes there are also more modestly priced. Unsurprisingly, several of the ZIP codes on our list are smaller communities, where the real estate is limited and the zoning laws predisposed to favor the affluent. 

Furthermore, the fact that there are relatively few property sales in the most exclusive communities--and those usually only with a high price tag--helps keep the median home price in these ZIP codes especially high. 

This partially explains why the most expensive ZIP code on our list includes Jupiter Island, Fla., where the median home price came in at $5.6 million. Jupiter Island, which is a winter escape for some of the U.S.'s oldest and richest families, isn't the only island: the ZIP which includes the five-mile-long enclave of Sea Island, Ga., also meets the requirement for the most expensive ZIP codes, thanks in part to its natural beauty, Addison Mizner-designed buildings and famous golf links. 

Centre Island, N.Y. (11771), where Billy Joel reportedly bought a $22 million mansion last year, isn't the only ZIP code in New York state to make the list; Old Brookville (11545), also on Long Island, ties with Rancho Santa Fe, Calif. (92067), with a median home price of $1.7 million. 

Although the list is dominated by California ZIP codes, the Gold Coast of Chicago (60611), where the median home price is $1.39 million, was a close runner-up, as was Purchase, N.Y. (10577), where the median home price came in at $1.348 million. Other New York runners-up include Rye (10580) in Westchester County and Sagaponack (11962) in the Hamptons, both of which ranked in the top 50; their median home prices were below $1 million, at $950,000 and $915,000, respectively. 

It may be a consolation to 90210 residents that their ZIP code isn't the only famous one to get excluded: The 2002 median home price on Manhattan's Upper East Side (10021) was $727,500, and in Medina, Wash. (98039), it was $860,000, so neither of those reputably wealthy communities made it to the top. 




Your a joke if you think Mag Mile is nothing. It only has the best hotel in the US, the highest concentration of retail in the US, it goes on and on.

If I wanted to see hicks, I would visit Staten Island.


----------



## qwerty1324 (Jun 6, 2003)

San Francisco is the most expensive housing market in the United States followed by San Diego, Orange County, then the LA area, and where is NYC - not much above Boston?

http://money.cnn.com/pf/features/lists/nar_1q05/


----------



## LA1 (Sep 12, 2002)

Third of a kind said:


> why are you being so aggresive calm down man...no one is braggin about anything duke
> 
> it has nothing to do with whether the suburb is wealthy or not
> In parts of the city. Incomes greatly contrast on Broadway, 5th avenue, Riverdale ave, Boston Rd...but this is like anywhere else in the country
> ...


No shit. But Hunt aka lunatic LondonLawyer, pretends the entire city of NYC is expensive when it is not.


----------



## LA1 (Sep 12, 2002)

qwerty1324 said:


> San Francisco is the most expensive housing market in the United States followed by San Diego, Orange County, then the LA area, and where is NYC - not much above Boston?
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/pf/features/lists/nar_1q05/



Holy shit, look how cheap the NYC metro is compared to California.


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

Psycho farmboy!


----------



## LA1 (Sep 12, 2002)

Londonlunatic, you are the one going against the facts and making up your own reality. 2 sources from CNN and Forbes. 

Someone from Scarsdale (wow) calling a Chicagoan living in the Mag Mile farm boy. :runaway:


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

LA1 said:


> Londonlunatic, you are the one going against the facts and making up your own reality. 2 sources from CNN and Forbes.
> 
> Someone from Scarsdale (wow) calling a Chicagoan living in the Mag Mile farm boy. :runaway:


You are a hick. What can I say? Your zipcode figures are retarded. You can't get a one bedroom apartment on the UES for $727,000, you moronic farmboy.


----------



## LA1 (Sep 12, 2002)

:bash: 
I guess being in a worthless, boring farm town like Scarsdale will make you lose your mind. FORBES said that is the median price, you crazy ass freak show. CNN listed the other prices. Get a real source before spewing your pathetic rants.


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

LA1 said:


> :bash:
> I guess being in a worthless, boring farm town like Scarsdale will make you lose your mind. FORBES said that is the median price, you crazy ass freak show. CNN listed the other prices. Get a real source before spewing your pathetic rants.


You're really a fool you twangy hick accented jackass!


----------



## LA1 (Sep 12, 2002)

Really? From realtor.com. Upper Eastside, idiot. There are 30-35 listings for condos/homes under $737,000 for this UE zipcode. Now get back to cow tipping small town shithead. 

520 East 76th Street Unit 10-E
New York, NY 10021
MLS ID#: 172856
$435,000
1 Bed, 1 Bath
750 Sq. Ft.


Estimated payment:
$1,953 Per Month*
Change Assumptions
Check Local Rates


Map & Directions
Save This Listing
Send to a Friend
Send to your REALTOR®







Condo/Townhome/Coop Property, Area: New York, County: New York, Year Built: 1964, View, Waterview


To access this webpage directly, use http://realtor.com/Prop/1043006453



Property Features 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Condo/Townhome/Coop Property
Area: New York
County: New York
Year Built: 1964
1 total bedroom(s)
1 total bath(s)
1 total full bath(s)
3 total rooms
Approximately 750 sq. ft.
Interior features: Dishwasher, Range and oven, Refrigerator, Stove, Washer/dryer hookups
Exterior features: Waterview
View


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

FYI -- Cooter:



Average price in Manhattan tops $1.2 million

By Ilaina Jonas
REUTERS

April 10, 2005 

NEW YORK – The average sale price for a Manhattan apartment topped $1.2 million in the first quarter, a record, as the supply of properties for sale shrunk, according to the Prudential Douglas Elliman Manhattan Market Overview. 

The average sale price rose to $1.21 million – up 23 percent from the final quarter of 2004 and up 26 percent from a year ago. 


Advertisement 

In the condominium sector, the average sale price jumped to $1.55 million – exceeding $1.5 million for the first time – and surging 34 percent from 2004's fourth quarter, the report said. The average condo sale price went up 22 percent from the year-ago first quarter. 

For Manhattan's entire apartment market, the average price per square foot climbed to $910 – topping $900 a square foot for the first time. That's up 16.7 percent from the fourth quarter of 2004. It's a gain of 28 percent from a year earlier. 

"Improving economic conditions, a tight housing supply, rising incomes and the widely held expectation of rising mortgage rates in the near future caused housing prices to surge this quarter," the report said. 

It was the first time the quarterly report included Manhattan markets above 116th Street on the West Side and above 96th Street on the East Side. 

The median sale price – the point where half the sales are higher and half are lower – climbed to $705,000. That's up 16.5 percent from the previous quarter and up 18.5 percent from a year ago. 

The volume of apartment sales fell to 2,028 units – down 6.2 percent from the previous quarter and down 5.8 percent from a year ago, according to the report. 

Limited supply kept sales volume in check. 

The average sale price of a cooperative apartment, where an owner holds shares in the building and does not own the individual unit, rose to $988,746. That's up 15.5 percent from the previous quarter. 

The average co-op sale price went up 25 percent from the first quarter of 2004.


----------



## LA1 (Sep 12, 2002)

Manhattan isnt the entire city of NYC.


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

Here's Brooklyn you rude hick.

By the way, are you one of the jackasses that pretends that Midwesterners are "friendly"? You initiated rude, bellicose comments you pathetic, twangy hick.

Publication: The Real Deal 

Date: 2/01/2005 

Article: "Where Brooklyn Beats Manhattan" 

Author: Alison Gregor 


A history of the rivalry between shining, moneyed Manhattan and scrappy, working-class Brooklyn is peppered with one-sided results through the last century: Manhattan got skyscrapers, high finance and nightlife - Brooklyn got low-rises, factories and grit. 

The comparison no longer holds up, particularly in real estate. In a 2004 year-end report released by The Corcoran Group, the only brokerage in Manhattan and Brooklyn that keeps sales and rental statistics for both boroughs, it appears prices in a handful of Brooklyn locations are surging ahead of comparable Manhattan neighborhoods. 

Brooklyn Heights, Park Slope and Dumbo are among the areas outpacing Manhattan neighborhoods, notably the far East Side, Murray Hill, parts of the Financial District and Midtown West. 

"Brooklyn no longer takes a backseat to Manhattan when it comes to hip, well-serviced, desirable neighborhoods people want to live in," said Pamela Liebman, Corcoran chief executive officer. "Priced per square foot, parts of Brooklyn are starting to rival Manhattan more and more." 

A quick glance at average sales price in the latest Corcoran data shows that marketwide, prices in Brooklyn don't come close to Manhattan, though Brooklyn condominium prices grew by 33 percent from 2003 while Manhattan prices grew by only 9 percent. 

Part of that huge increase might have to do with the average sales price of a condo in Dumbo, which at $968,000 crowned Brooklyn prices for condo sales and surpassed average prices in Downtown Manhattan, at $924,000, as well as Midtown West at $802,000. It also rivals Midtown East at $970,000. 

Taking second in Brooklyn for average sales price of a condo was Williamsburg, but at $746,000, it didn't come close to Dumbo or the lowest priced Manhattan neighborhood, Midtown West. Corcoran didn't have 2003 data from either Brooklyn neighborhood to help gauge how quickly prices are rising. 

Brokers with Douglas Elliman, which has a handful of agents who work in both Manhattan and Brooklyn, said their anecdotal experiences back up these numbers. 

"Williamsburg and Dumbo certainly are competing price point to price point with the new developments down on the Lower East Side, which I think represents an area of great opportunity in Manhattan," said Tribeca-based broker Doug Bowen, who lives in a Brooklyn townhouse and also invests in them. "We're talking Chinatown, the Lower East Side from Houston down to Delancey - that's a very happening neighborhood." 

Bowen also targeted Clinton/Midtown West, also known as Hell's Kitchen, as a Manhattan neighborhood that is outpriced by these Brooklyn neighborhoods. 

"There is no doubt about that," he said. "At $805 to $900 a square foot, with the chic of Williamsburg and the chic of Dumbo, there are a lot of people who are gravitating to that take-it-down-a-notch Brooklyn lifestyle in lieu of being in Hell's Kitchen." 

In another independent analysis, Jonathan Miller, president of real estate appraisal company Miller Samuel, used Corcoran's Brooklyn numbers to show that the average sales price for a Dumbo condo is surging past Midtown West and Battery Park City, at $859,000 and $720,000; and Williamsburg is surpassing Battery Park City. 

Bowen was so rosy on Dumbo and Williamsburg that he predicted they are only slightly more than a year from catching Tribeca. 

When it comes to co-ops, other Brooklyn neighborhoods steal the spotlight. According to Corcoran data, Cobble Hill, with an average co-op sales price of $520,000 pulled ahead of Manhattan's Midtown West at $480,000 and may soon overtake Downtown at $557,000. 

Cobble Hill also saw a greater price hike since 2003 at 27 percent than those two competing Manhattan neighborhoods, which both saw an increase of about 20 percent. 

At $290,000, the average price for a studio co-op in Cobble Hill topped every Manhattan neighborhood except Downtown at $299,000. In Brooklyn Heights, the $1.3 million average price for a three-bedroom-plus co-op outpaced Midtown West's $1.1 million average. 

Miller's independent analysis concluded that the average price of a co-op in Cobble Hill outprices Union Square, Gramercy Park, Kips Bay and Murray Hill, which averaged $503,000, as well as the Yorkville average of $485,000. 

Brooklyn townhouses may be a few years from achieving parity with Manhattan, say townhouse specialists, whose analysis is supported by the Corcoran data. 

While the gap between Manhattan and Brooklyn in the average sales price of condos and co-ops has narrowed significantly in the last year-and-a-half, "in the townhouse market, the gap is still much wider, so I would say the townhouse market in Brooklyn represents a great opportunity, because there's a lot of it," Bowen said. 

David Grossman, director of Brooklyn sales for townhouse broker Leslie J. Garfield & Co. and a Brooklyn resident, agreed. 

"In Brooklyn, if you are maybe picking a prime property on the best street in Brooklyn Heights, that may be the one comparison you can make to Manhattan, or maybe snapshot comparisons here and there," he said. "But in general, it's not there yet." 

Grossman said the only Manhattan neighborhoods where townhouses might be eclipsed by Brooklyn Heights and Park Slope would be Harlem and the Lower East Side. 

"I think if things keep moving along as they are now, we could be talking a three- to five-year period that the better neighborhoods in Brooklyn will start matching up with the good neighborhoods in Manhattan," he said. 

Brooklyn apartment rentals in places like Brooklyn Heights, Cobble Hill and Boerum Hill are beginning to exceed rental prices in some Manhattan neighborhoods, such as the Upper West and Upper East sides. 

Though the Corcoran data does not bear this out, a comparison of Corcoran's Brooklyn rental prices with the Manhattan prices of Citi Habitats, a branch of Corcoran, shows that Brooklyn areas are becoming competitive in certain apartment sizes, such as Boerum Hill for studios and Brooklyn Heights and Cobble Hill for two- and three-bedroom apartments. 

"Neighborhoods like Brooklyn Heights and Park Slope and parts of Williamsburg and Dumbo can fetch higher rents than areas in Manhattan proper, like the high 90s on the East Side, and Peter Cooper Village, and the lower, lower East Side," said Andrew Heiberger, president of Citi Habitats.


----------



## LA1 (Sep 12, 2002)

And? I can find those articles about Lincoln Park or Lakeview. That article doesn't cover all of Brooklyn, you uneducated small town turd. 
You have always been a rude jackass, don't try that bullshit here. 
If the Mag Mile is hick, so is 90% of NYC.


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

You really are amusing you dumb hick! Anyone who mentions hick and the NY metro in the same breath is really delusional.

Scarsdale is a farm town! Good one!










BRIGHT 1929 TUDOR W/8BDS;AWARD WINNING KITCHEN DESIGN BY ST.CHARLES W/MAHOGANY CABINETS & SOLID BRASS PULLS&LIMESTONE COOKING HEARTH;RELIEF CEILINGS;CST MARVIN WINDOWS;MOSIAC FLOORS; HAND HEWNED BEAMS;TEXTURED PLASTER WALLS;OAK FLOORS;TOTAL HOME SECURITY; 



Single Family 
Property Details 

MLS# 2504091 List Price $5,940,000 
Rooms 17 Year Built 1929 Style Tudor 
Bed 8 Est SqFt 9600 Acreage 1.87 
Baths 8.1 Garage 3 Car Garage, Att-Garage 
Levels 3 Basement Recreation;MDsw/bth;LNDY;STATE OF THE ART WINE RM 

Special Features 
Alarm System Close2Bus Close2RR 
Close2Schol Close2Shops Eat in Kitch 
Fireplace Powder Room Tennis/Pdl 
Close2Park Walk-In-Closets Vaulted/Cathedral Ceilings 
Community Information 
County Westchester City/Town Scarsdale Post Office Scarsdale 
School District Scarsdale High School Scarsdale Elementary School Greenacres 
Taxes $50,563 








Click on an image to view a slide show. 





ONE OF THE EXTRAORDINARY HOUSES IN WESTCHESTER AND AMONG A HANDFUL CONSTITUTING THE VERY BEST OF SCARSDALE.CLASSICAL ELEGANCE THROUGHOUT.UNIQUE PARK-LIKE PRIVATE GROUNDS WITH ITALIANATE GARDENS,WOODLAND PATHS,TERRACES AND WATER FEATURES.A COMPELLING BALAN 



Single Family 
Property Details 

MLS# 2509379 List Price $5,500,000 
Rooms 18 Year Built 1911 Style Colonial 
Bed 6 Est SqFt 9000 Acreage 1.9 
Baths 7.1 Garage 4 Car Gar or 4+ Car Gar 
Levels 4 Basement LVL 3:THEATRE W/FRML STG/PROF LGTNG:1/1:1/1:STORAGE 

Special Features 
Alarm System Balcony Close2RR 
Close2Schol Deck Eat in Kitch 
Exercise Rm Fenced Yard Fireplace 
Powder Room Sprklr Sys Lawn Walkout Bsmt 
Community Information 
County Westchester City/Town Scarsdale Post Office Scarsdale 
School District Scarsdale High School Scarsdale Elementary School Greenacres 
Taxes $53,008 








MLS# 2512218 List Price $5,200,000 
Rooms 14 Year Built 2001 Style Colonial 
Bed 6 Est SqFt 5504 Acreage 1.0 
Baths 5.2 Garage 3 Car Garage 
Levels 3 Basement Finished, storage, heated 2 car gar , sep 3rd car gar 

Special Features 
Alarm System Close2Schol Close2Shops 
Eat in Kitch Fireplace Powder Room 
Sprklr Sys Lawn Close2Park Walk-In-Closets 
High Ceilings Master Bath 
Community Information 
County Westchester City/Town Scarsdale Post Office Scarsdale 
School District Scarsdale High School Scarsdale Elementary School Heathcote 
Taxes $68,000 









Single Family 
Property Details 

MLS# 2506095 List Price $4,795,000 
Rooms 10 Year Built 2002 Style Colonial 
Bed 5 Est SqFt 6531 Acreage 1.2 
Baths 4.1 Garage 2 Car Garage, Att-Garage 
Levels 2 Basement PLAYRM:STORAGE:UTILITIES 

Special Features 
Alarm System Eat in Kitch Fenced Yard 
Fireplace Guest Cott/Care Taker Cott Pool 
Powder Room Sprklr Sys Lawn View 
Walk-In-Closets Vaulted/Cathedral Ceilings High Ceilings 
Community Information 
County Westchester City/Town Scarsdale Post Office Scarsdale 
School District Scarsdale High School Scarsdale Elementary School Heathcote 
Taxes $97,280 

http://www.redata.com/100018/MLS/stills/249260at.jpg












Grand stone and timber tudor. Highest quality craftsmanship and materials. New Vermont Slate roof. Beautifully proportioned rooms with excellent floorplan. Impressive reception hall w/ beamed cath. ceilings & grand, staircase. Step-down Livingrm, New 



Single Family 
Property Details 

MLS# 2512418 List Price $4,295,000 
Rooms 10 Year Built 1929 Style Tudor 
Bed 6 Est SqFt 4800 Acreage 0.45 
Baths 3.2 Garage 2 Car Garage, Carport 
Levels 3 Basement UNFINISHED:TWO CAR GARAGE:LAUNDRY ROOM 

Special Features 
Alarm System Close2Bus Close2RR 
Close2Schol Close2Shops Eat in Kitch 
Fireplace Powder Room Sprklr Sys Lawn 
Storage Rm View Vaulted/Cathedral Ceilings 
Community Information 
County Westchester City/Town Scarsdale Post Office Scarsdale 
School District Scarsdale High School Scarsdale Elementary School Fox Meadow 
Taxes $33,055










Single Family Home
Price: $4,275,000

Save this Property
Printable Brochure
E-Mail this Property to a Friend



6 Bedroom(s)
7 Full Bath(s), 1 Half Bath(s)
MLS Number: 2500675


----------



## LA1 (Sep 12, 2002)

MikeHunt said:


> You really are amusing you dumb hick! Anyone who mentions hick and the NY metro in the same breath is really delusional.
> 
> Scarsdale is a farm town! Good one!
> 
> ...


Your right. Chicago is a farm town, Mag Mile is hick, and Scarsdale and NYC suburbs are the real city. 
You must be joking. I can show listing of mansions for the same prices 40 miles from downtown Chicago (or DC, or LA) that are in small towns. 

Like I said, if Mag Mile is hick, so is 95% of NYC metro.


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

LA1 said:


> Your right. Chicago is a farm town, Mag Mile is hick, and Scarsdale and NYC suburbs are the real city.
> You must be joking. I can show listing of mansions for the same prices 40 miles from downtown Chicago (or DC, or LA) that are in small towns.
> 
> Like I said, if Mag Mile is hick, so is 95% of NYC metro.


"Like I said, if Mag Mile is hick, so is 95% of NYC metro." This is one of the most amusing and idiotic statements that I've read! You are comical.

By the way, moron, for your own edification, it's "You're right" -- not "Your right. Chicago is a farm town..." I guess that grammar is not taught in hick towns.


----------



## LA1 (Sep 12, 2002)

Mag Mile shits on 95% of NYC metro, period.


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

LA1 said:


> Mag Mile shits on 95% of NYC metro, period.


You're truly witty, insightful and quite the class act!


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

...and, of course, you're psycho!


----------



## LA1 (Sep 12, 2002)

You have the class of a Atlantic City prostitute that just escaped from a mental hospital.


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

LA1 said:


> You have the class of a Atlantic City prostitute that just escaped from a mental hospital.


DUMB HICK


----------



## J. Rockefeller (Aug 4, 2007)

*whats the deal with ' Mike Hunt '*

I had hoped to find an interesting discussion about the 'cost of living in NYC' when i clicked on that heading. Sortof disappointing to find such ridiculous and irrelevant blabber instead.

is it bc of Mike Hunt ? Im just wondering why your responses to almost every other individuals comments are so aggressive & negative. Its as if you take any difference in opinion as a personal attack on your character. With such a conveniently provocative name like MIKE HUNT, do you even want to be taken seriously?

I have read your assesments of numerous towns, cities and regions throughout the U.S. and find it disturbing how strongly you cling to broad economic statistics (such as the 'wealthiest' zip-codes / highest avg. home prices / highest household income) to justify an areas overall legitimacy and importance . . . using your elitist rational to define which segment of the population is truly 'superior'.

I find these societal issues facinating and read whatever demographic studies, surveys or basic information i come across. A very interesting area of study indeed, but one thats based almost entirely on generalizations with frequently skewed/ biased data. 

When it comes to personal opinions, why attack others who dont agree with you? Did you ever learn about the concept of the individual? 

For example, I prefer Manhattan over Brooklyn. I actually dont like bklyn at all, but Im not confused by my friends decision to buy a house in Bklyn Heights for $4 million.
I grew up on Park and 80th & live in Tribeca now. I live in the 12th most expensive zip code in the country . . . but that means nothing if, for example, you were comparing cities in making that assessment. I dont live near many low-income families, but i dont live near many people period. So a low pop. density & lack of residential buildings make it the NYC has such a high % of poor residents that its virtually impossible to compare it to any other part of the country. The richest sections of Manhattan are just blocks away from the poorest, often sharing the same zip-code . . . even some of the richest individuals in the world dont rank well on 'Forbes top 500 most expensive zip-codes' list. . . . . Because they live near poor people, . . . who are most often minorities! 

High on the list are a ton of small CA coastal communities filled with rich, white people. Are they necessarily 'better'? they have to be, i mean, the list says yes!! ? ? Eventhough their 'rank' & 'status' are based on an inherent structure of economic + racial segregation embraced by those who live there? I think the list is crap. Many people dont share my opinion but Im not gonna taunt them + call them names ( i mean, thats what Im trying to get my 3year old to stop doing ).

Now a brief family history to put things into perspective: My family also lives in Westchester which you seem to be somewhat knowledgable about. They had a home in Scarsdale with 3 acres, a pond, indoor lap pool and gated driveway. Its hard to get any better than that in my opinion. The town is relatively small, almost entirely white and almost entirely upper middle class to wealthy. The grade schools were average, and the High School was filled with promiscuous coke head teenagers ( as my sister described it when she started as a freshman ). 
My parents sold their house and moved to larchmont, another small, white, upscale town. Little did they know that Mamaroneck High School sucked as well . . . primarily due to the clash of rich Larchmont kids and the poor ones from Mamaroneck Village. The grade schools are separate according to 'town borders' but both towns combine into one high school. As a doctor and Harvard grad, my mother was anything but impressed by the schools mediocrity. She ultimately decided to move to New Rochelle, the larger, diverse city nextdoor and she couldnt have been happier. There homes were just as nice, the people were just as successful and educated, but the school was also much better. Contary to what many people like to believe, economically and racially diverse communities can be better than small, bubble-communities that exclude the real world. My sisters friends ranged from kids living in affordable housing, to poorer white kids, to children of diplomats, to upper class white + black kids. The schools rank amongst the top in the nation, and provided better facilities than Mamaroneck did. So there are poorer sections, and there are wealthier ones. And the city as a whole is only becoming more and more affluent while staying just as diverse. Now she goes to Stanford and my younger bro is about to start at Princeton. Whereas I was a NYC private school kid all my life, I see no difference in the resources provided by NRHS. I did however go to college in Bronxville, (one of the 'nicer, wealthier' towns around) and is the most expensive private college in the country, not to mention one of the most liberal. I found it bizarre how much the townspeole disliked the college kids. They are all from the same economic/social-class levels, so whats the problem? Well, bronxville is 1 square mile large, with a population under 5,000. Everyone is white, but not only that, everyone is of 'proper' white backgrounds . . . Irish, Italian & Jewish are not made very welcome by the community. Scarsdale has alot of jews, Larchmont has Irish and Italian, but Bronxville is apparently too 'good' for them. 

hope that story sheds a little light on the inherently destructive nature of a society where superficial lists are used so selfishly to prove ones worth to themselves or to define ones superiority over another. 

BTW, the first tudor home in the list of Houlihan Lawrence - Scarsdale real estate clippings you cut + pasted (so you wld look good? or was it to prove a point?) happens to belong to my wifes family. and theyre moving primarily bc they think scarsdale is lame.


----------



## bay_area (Dec 31, 2002)

crawford said:


> Apparently he's Nostradamus compared to your delusional rantings.
> 
> You compare the per capita income of a small town with a metropolis of over eight million? Manhattan alone has twice the population and is much, much richer and more expensive than SF.


Manhattan _alone_ is right. Although SF and Manhattan have roughly the same number of millionaires and billionaires per capita.

It seems that New Yorkers totally ignore the outer boroughs when talking about "New York City". True, Manhattan has a higher average income then San Francisco, but the rest of New York City save Staten Island is actually below the national average as far as average wealth.

For the sake of clearing up this confusion and for the sake of unknowing foreigners who might get confused.

Per Capita Income, 2005 Bureau of Economic Analysis
Manhattan Borough $93,377
(San Francisco City $62,614)

This is extremely impressive. Manhattan lives up to its reputation indeed. The rest of the city for the most part, is below the national average-which all things considered, to me is a real headscratcher.

Bronx Borough $23,513
Brooklyn Borough $28,462
Queens Borough $31,912
Staten Island Borough $37,459

US Natl Average $34,426

And as far as Metropolitan Areas go, The Bay Area has a slight advantage.


> San Jose-San Francisco-Oakland, CA (CSA) $49,650
> Washington-Baltimore-Northern Virginia, DC-MD-VA-WV (CSA) $45,765
> New York-Newark-Bridgeport, NY-NJ-CT-PA (CSA) $45,440
> Boston-Worcester-Manchester, MA-RI-NH (CSA) $42,715
> ...


----------



## bay_area (Dec 31, 2002)

and as far as property taxes, we have nothing on New York, or most places for that matter.

I paid about $4000 last year on a house that my friends on Long Island say would cost me 10 times that in New York-I couldnt imagine paying that much for stinking property taxes.....there'd be rioting in the streets here.


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

How much are propoerty taxes in Manhattan, say for a $1.5 million condo?


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

bay_area said:


> and as far as property taxes, we have nothing on New York, or most places for that matter.
> 
> I paid about $4000 last year on a house that my friends on Long Island say would cost me 10 times that in New York-I couldnt imagine paying that much for stinking property taxes.....there'd be rioting in the streets here.


New York's property tax rate is overall lower than Long Island.

Both are high...but the suburbs of New York have the highest property tax rates in the country.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

San Diego is most expensive than NY in terms of houses, the median price of a house in SD is 583k


----------



## prelude91 (Oct 30, 2006)

alex537 said:


> San Diego is most expensive than NY in terms of houses, the median price of a house in SD is 583k


Maybe higher than NYC as a whole, but not Manhattan (which is about the population of San Diego) $583k in Manhattan barely gets you in a 550 sq. ft. Studio apartment


----------



## Electrify (Mar 19, 2007)

I just did a quick apartment search, Manhattan's apartments are in a word - ridiculous!!! I'd say you are looking at $2000-$3000 PER MONTH for a place to live there!!! As great as it is to live in the heart of a city, I just could not see a reason to spend so much. 

The nice boroughs though (Brooklyn and Queens) seem to be more moderately priced at about $1000-$1500 per month. Seeing as there is more housing there, I'm also sure you could rent out a room for significantly less as well.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

^^ Ya but what about all those people that live and pay 2,000-3,000 that don't pay that in car payments & insurance?


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

It's possible to live cheaper in New York if you try hard enough...a family I know lives in a 3BR apartment in Queens and doesn't even pay $1100. They live in an "affordable" housing development though in a no-so nice neighborhood. But, NYC isn't only Manhattan.

The outer boroughs are not cheap themselves when looking at national standards, but they are relatively affordable enough for people to move into. I think it's actually a better deal than here in Hartford, where average rents run around $1000 *and* you have to pay for car insurance which could cost the same or more because you can't live without a car well here. As we all know, Car ownership is more of an optional attribute in most parts of New York.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

I just noticed how laughable the fight before in this thread was. :lol:


----------

